
Show HN: Podcastpage.io – A no-code website builder for podcasters - navaja
https://podcastpage.io
======
navaja
Hi all,

I've recently launched a new website builder dedicated for podcasters. From my
experience in the podcasting world, I noticed there's a gap between what
podcasters need and the available solutions. So far, there were two primary
solutions for podcasters - (other than a complete DIY website..)

1) Use a popular CMS like WordPress, Squarespace, Wix, Weebly, Webflow - These
platforms are really great, but they weren't built for podcasters
specifically, and can be too complex for some users.

2) Use a "mini-site" provided by some podcast host - These sites are often too
basic, and are lacking features and flexibility.

With Podcastpage, it's possible to create a podcast website in minutes, by
just pulling in the podcast RSS feed. Then it can be customized, use a custom
domain, add a blog or custom pages, and integrate with multiple
podcast/marketing tools.

If someone's interested in the tech stack - we used Angular + Universal (SSR)
for the front, along with Tailwind CSS. The back end uses Node/NestJS/Mongo.
We're hosting the sites with built-in caching through a global CDN, with SEO
and speed optimizations.

Thanks for stopping by and let me know if you have any questions :)

Tom

